# Filezilla FTP Chmod issue.



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey, i have a forum on my site but when i login into my ACP, it tells me a file is under world-writable access. It tells me to chmod the file in question for 644 or 640 i belive it is?

Anyway, using filezilla ftp, i right click the file and go to the chmod option. However, after editing the chmod options, it says "cannot chmod file "..." as the file or directory does not exist. It does this to ALL my files that i try chmod with. Is there any way i can over come this? Just to let you know, the file IS there as i refresh it countless times.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Do you have shell access? If so, just login, cd to the directory, and do the chmod there.

If you need to use FTP, you could try a different FTP client (I use WinSCP) or you could post something on the Filezilla forum.


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Iv downloaded and installed the program. However, its still coming up woth the error "Could not change perms on [path file here.php]: No such file or directory"

NOTE: I changes the path file so no one could hack it from here.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

What do you mean when you say that you "refresh it countless times"?

If WinSCP is giving you the same error, then we can assume the problem is not a Filezilla issue. Have you tried doing this from the shell?

Does your ISP have any technical support? It might be easier for them to troubleshoot since they have access to your system.

Can you put the path back into the message? If your ftp account requires a password, no one should be able to hack it. Also, we don't need to know the address of your server, just the path of file file, It might be helpful to get the paths as reported by both ftp utilities in their error messages.


----------

